# Should we make JTG go alone Saturday



## on_the_fly (Nov 22, 2005)

After seeing how much he wanted us all to treck to the Full Moon Friday to see someone ive nevr heard of, I think we should all now stay at home and let him go alone ?


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 22, 2005)

What's on Saturday?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 22, 2005)

Millwall - Leeds.


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 22, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> What's on Saturday?



This


----------



## WasGeri (Nov 22, 2005)

'The website cannot be found'.

I think you should make JTG go to that alone - he'll never find it then.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 22, 2005)

we'll make him walk 10 paces behind.

Then when we get round the corner we can all hide and jump out on him going booOOO !!

That will be fun. . . and will help with coming up


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2005)

anyone fancy going to the punk gig @ the junction as well? dunno who it is though.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 22, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> anyone fancy going to the punk gig @ the junction as well? dunno who it is though.



fek me...I know I can multitask but being in two places at once?

I wanna get into lakotas soon as. Can't speak for the bomb.

As for juttug...stay at home while he goes out...yer avin a laff!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 22, 2005)

lakota is 10pm-7am! the junction is going to end at 11ish - easily early enough to do both


----------



## JTG (Nov 22, 2005)

Who says I want to go out with you lot anyway? 

Never heard of Dissident?

*looks at on the fly and shakes head sadly*


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 23, 2005)

*pictures Jittug aitting in the corner last Friday* 


hmmmmm you want to go on yoru own do you


----------

